# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Jintropin compared to Genotropin dosages

## HoRuS

Let me first start by saying that I am in Australia, so brand names may be different but the actual drugs may be the same in other countries. In 2006 when I was in Thailand I purchased a 100 IU kit of Jintropin. I took 4 IU per day for 18 days whilst I was on holidays. I have been training on and off for 20 plus years. At the time I had been consistently training for 2 years, 6 days per week and I had been doing 8 to 12 week courses of Sustanon 250 and Anapolon. I have always had abdominal obesity, no matter what I ate or what aerobic exercise I added to my training.

In the 18 days on Jintropin, I lost 33lb. I informed my doctor and she obviously could see the change in me. It also helped with severe depression that I have had for 20 years when none of the anti-depressants had helped. It also helped with a social phobia that I have had for 20 years. It changed my entire life. For the first time in 6 years I was confident enough to apply for 2 jobs and attend job interviews. I was offered both jobs as a real estate agent and I accepted one of the offers. I lasted 10 weeks until I was forced to resign due to my social phobia returning along with my depression.

My GP could not believe the changes the HGH had made to my life and began some blood tests and CT scans. It turned out that I have 2 pituitary brain tumors that are affecting my bodys production of HGH. My blood tests showed undetectable levels and my test levels were in the low end of normal range of a pre-pubescent boy. This was six months after I had finished a course and had 3 weekly injections of Pregnyl, so my natural levels should have returned.


I have been battling doctors and specialists for 3 years trying to get a prescription for HGH. Finally under the guidance of an endocrinologist Professor who is a research scientist and Director of a specialist pituitary research center, my GP has prescribed me HGH.

I have been prescribed Pfizer Genotropin which is Somatropin, the same drug as Jintropin. This Genotropin is manufactured by Ypsomed AG Burgdorf, Switzerland and is distributed by Pfizer Pharmacia & Upjohn Co. The Genotropin is in a pen style which you place a vial into and the powder is reconstituted in the pen and is usable for 28 days after. The vial contains 1ml of liquid and 5mg of Somatropin. The dosage that my doctor has started me on is 0.03mcg daily.

What I cant work out is how 0.03mcg of this 5mg/1ml Genotropin compares to the 4IU of Jintropin that I was taking in Thailand.

Does anyone know how many mg of Somatropin is in each IU of Jintropin or am I on the wrong track in trying to work out comparison dosages.

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## hugovsilva

1mg = 3iu

So, that pen has 5mg which equals 15iu. If you are going to be using those during those 28days = 4 weeks, 5on/2off, you will be getting less than 1iu per day. Not sufficient IMO.

----------


## HoRuS

Thanks for the help hugovsilva. I knew she was starting me on the very minimum dosage. I will be staying on the HGH permanently but I agree that it will not be sufficient. At least now I know what to aim for. I'll be trying to convince her to increase it to a minimum of 3 IU per day. Thanks for your help.

----------

